# meca 1x CRUISEFEST NATIONALS 7/28 7/29



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

what: meca 1x
when: July 28 and 29th 10am til shut down both days
where: CRUISEFEST NATIONALS!!! Dirt country raceway 6911 st. rt. 133 blanchester, OH 45107
who: you!

if you know about cruisefest you already know it is a wild time. be there!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I may be there, LMK If you need SQ judging help


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

it is a 1x because no trained judge could the SQ portion. if you would like to i can get you in contact with the event director, he would REALLY like a trained judge to make this a 2x


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

thegreatestpenn said:


> it is a 1x because no trained judge could the SQ portion. if you would like to i can get you in contact with the event director, he would REALLY like a trained judge to make this a 2x


I am planning on making the trip, so have him get in touch with me. i'm willing to judge if needed...saves me from trying to get points with the minivan


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

i let him know, hopefully he contacts you right away!


----------

